# My 6x4 Bookcliffs Buck



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

After drawing a tag with 7 points i scouted out a few fine bucks worth chasing. With lots of help and encouragment from family and good friends I finally bagged a 24 inch wide 6x4(2 inch and half cheaters on his left side) on my 8th day of hunting. He wasn't the best buck that I had seen but I chouldn't pass this one up. After a few hundred yard stalk and a 65 yard well placed arrow the beast was mine. Thanks Bow Hunter and wife Sara for sticking with me to the end. That was definitely the funnest hunt I have ever been on. No extended for me, I guess i'll fish then.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice buck. Well done.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Super! Very nice buck! Congrats. That one will be hard to beat.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome Buck! Congrats.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

"The beast is dead, long live the beast!"


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Very cool. You did good. There's been some good bucks coming from the books so far this year -- well from everywhere. Keep em' coming guys!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice buck and congrats.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats thanks for the post. 8)


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Looks like a great buck, congrats!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice! congrats.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Way to Go!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## h20fowl (Dec 31, 2009)

good buck congrats


----------

